# Traktor-Lautsprecher - Kopfhörer bei Soundkarte trennen



## sabby (20. Dezember 2008)

Habe das Notebook Medion Akoya P6810 folgendes Problem !

Möchte gerne wieder mit dem Traktor DJ arbeiten.

Laut der Soundkarte,kann ich Stereo einstellen und 5.1 Sound.

Tja,wie stelle ich das jetzt am Notebook so ein das ich wie gewohnt getrennt hören kann.Also, Musik auf Master und desweiteren die Titel in Kopfhörer bei mischen-abhören.

Meine Anlage schließe ich wie gewohnt über Klinkerstecker an genauso der Kopfhörer.


Hier die Daten:

Anschlüsse:
3 x USB
1 x HDMI Out
1 x VGA Out
Audio:
1 x Mikrofon In
1 x Line In
1 x Line Out
1 x S/P-DIF Out
6-Kanal Audio Out (analog + S/P-DIF)
Realtek Soundkarte


Gruß


----------



## sight011 (21. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du nicht über den Line Out das Signal zur Anlage durchschleifen? Würde ich mal Tippen, dass das geht. Ein Versuch wäre es wert


----------



## bokay (21. Dezember 2008)

Du brauchst mindestens zwei (eigentlich4 da stereo) physikalische Ausgänge die der Treiber seperat ansprechen kann. Du schreibst von 6 analogen Ausgängen. Wenn diese in den Treibereinstellungen nicht zu finden sind hast du dich wohl vertan...
Wenn du noch ein paar €uro übrig hast würde ich dir ein externes Interface mit genügend Ein und Ausgängen und ASIO Unterstützung nahe legen


----------



## sabby (23. Dezember 2008)

Hat sich erledigt :


Habe den asio4all treiber geladen und ab da gab es dann keine Probleme mehr mit den Einstellungen

Trotz allem danke


----------

